# Aoshima 1/350 Thunderbird 3



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted any of my work so here is the latest project, the Aoshima 1/350 scale kit of Thunderbird 3. Kit obtained from my LHS and built pretty much OOTB except for drilling out the retro rockets on the waist. You get a choice of 3 different docking collars. The kit is molded in the ship's basic colours of orange, white and gray/blue.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/TB3_OnStand.JPG

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/TB3_TopDown.JPG

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/TB3_Side2.JPG

When I had taken the photos I hadn't painted the stand or applied the blue stripes between the radiator fins. The other striping was hand painted although I was supplied with decals for it.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

She looks nice! 

How big is a 1/350 TB3 anyway?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Great buildup!
What color did you pain the main hull? All paint references I find are for brands only available in Europe.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The 1/350 TB3 measures in at 25cm/10". She looks pretty large next to my 1/350 Seaview for example.

I painted her with Mr Hobby Hobby Color H14 orange which seemed more correct, ie darker, than Tamiya's X-6 orange. The radiator fins etc were painted with Tamiya IJN Gray XF-77.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful build! There's a surprisingly complex form to what seems a simple rocket, isn't there?

Gonna get the new issue TB3 with launch bay? Aoshima pulled a few cheats to keep the pricepoint down (the majority of the bay is a painted backdrop) but there looks to be a core of decent parts, plus it comes with a 1/350 Transmitter Truck from 'Sunprobe'!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very nice job on a super cool, unexpected release!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I might get around to scratch building a launchbay. Even cooler would be doing a roundhouse for it to launch through. Maybe one day.

Next on the list to buy is the new FAB 1 and then maybe a 1/350 TB2&4.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> I might get around to scratch building a launchbay. Even cooler would be doing a roundhouse for it to launch through. Maybe one day.
> 
> Next on the list to buy is the new FAB 1 and then maybe a 1/350 TB2&4.


I think you'll have fun with the 1/350 TB2. They're really altered it quite a bit from the kit I remember buying at Woolco long, long ago. 

For one thing it has a cockpit interior now. 

And upcoming, an all-new tool Recovery Vehicle! I think 1/72. It's using the same tread chassis as The Mole, just like the real model, and it sure looks like it's going to have a wired remote control! 

http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS00785/Sci

Wow that looks like fun.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The 1/350 TB-2 is very well done- even has the Pod 'roller' landing gear, plus comes with a bunch of vehicles. I gave mine to my Stepson to build on his Birthday. When I was his age I built my first TB-2 while watching the show back in the sixties...

A bit disappointed with the TB-3 Launch Bay being a Backdrop with some add ons, I was going to get one myself but thing I will pass.

For a 'simple rocket' TB-3 has a lot of complex ratios and shapes- this is the first mass market styrene kit to get the shape right (I know, I have been looking and trying for years to find one). I do have an unbuilt UNCL 18" Resin kit in my stash, which is magnificent, but I never have the time to get into it properly. This Aoshima kit is wonderful and something I can put together in a short frame of time...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> The 1/350 TB-2 is very well done- even has the Pod 'roller' landing gear, plus comes with a bunch of vehicles. I gave mine to my Stepson to build on his Birthday. When I was his age I built my first TB-2 while watching the show back in the sixties...
> 
> A bit disappointed with the TB-3 Launch Bay being a Backdrop with some add ons, I was going to get one myself but thing I will pass.
> 
> For a 'simple rocket' TB-3 has a lot of complex ratios and shapes- this is the first mass market styrene kit to get the shape right (I know, I have been looking and trying for years to find one). I do have an unbuilt UNCL 18" Resin kit in my stash, which is magnificent, but I never have the time to get into it properly. This Aoshima kit is wonderful and something I can put together in a short frame of time...


To be fair, I may have sold the launch bay a little short. There's a fairly decent bunch of plastic that seems a decent 'shortcut' compared to a full scratch built bay

http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS01024/Sci

Plus they had the guts to include the 'couch trolly'


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I hadn't seen the listing for the Recovery Vehicle(s). I wonder if the "s" is a typo or if there is more than one in the box.

Would have preferred a Firefly though. Still if the Recovery Vehicle sells well they might consider a Firefly.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> I hadn't seen the listing for the Recovery Vehicle(s). I wonder if the "s" is a typo or if there is more than one in the box.
> 
> Would have preferred a Firefly though. Still if the Recovery Vehicle sells well they might consider a Firefly.


I think the 'S' is a typo.

I saw a prototype pic for an all new tool Firefly, again using the same running gear (as per the original  ) and I thought it was coming before the Recovery Vehicle. So hang in there!

Me, I'm just silly excited that the Recovery Vehicle has a hard-wired remote control! Reading and interpreting the amazingly bad machine translation for this site http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10289523 it looks like not only will the grapple launchers be able to move remotely, they can be fired (!) and they'll have actual magnetic ends!

Now, that's just fun. And totally unnecessary if one wishes to just make a stock static model.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Having action features is cool and a long standing Japanese tradition, but a feature I will never use in my display and I hate paying for.
Just give me an accurate tooling in a standard scale and I will be happy.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Having action features is cool and a long standing Japanese tradition, but a feature I will never use in my display and I hate paying for.
> Just give me an accurate tooling in a standard scale and I will be happy.


I grok. 

I'm not sure why Aoshima is doing this, unless it has to do with re-using tooling from the Mole. I know TB5, for all the refinement that's been done, still has a motor gimmick, and of course the Mole itself, in addition to its carrier running along the floor has a motor to make the drill and treads move and a light, but for all that it's a VASTLY better kit than the '60s original. 

It's like they're trying to walk a line between the detail static model that is the norm today and the old fashioned 'play model' of long ago. As if these kits won't find a market if they don't go.

Mind, I'm glad the new-tool TB3 doesn't have giant cutouts in the hull and big rubber wheels sticking out. 

Maybe the sales of the vintage 'X-Car' or 'Excavator' (an original rescue vehicle made by IMAI that somehow got worked into canon reality via Thunderbirds comics. it's a strange thing that went on) wee much better than I thought they would be and this sent the wrong message to Aoshima.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Firefly, Aye :thumbsup:? Too freaking cool! (if they keep up the good work they have been doing. TB3 is great). Happy,happy,happy!!!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve H said:


> To be fair, I may have sold the launch bay a little short. There's a fairly decent bunch of plastic that seems a decent 'shortcut' compared to a full scratch built bay
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS01024/Sci
> 
> Plus they had the guts to include the 'couch trolly'


Looking at some of them on the bay of e, it appears to come with some photo-etch for the cranes etc. as well.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Firefly, Aye :thumbsup:? Too freaking cool! (if they keep up the good work they have been doing. TB3 is great). Happy,happy,happy!!!


Ya, no official date yet, I would guess early 2015. 

What I'd really like to see is a new tool TB4 in a larger, stand-alone size. 1/72 at least, 1/48 would be nice.

A re-release of Fireflash would be good. 

More rescue machines of course. 

A 1/72 TB1 would be very nice. It wouldn't end up much larger than any of the many 1/48 and 1/32 jets that are all the rage, giant hunks of plastic...

My impossible dream is, of course, Aoshima going full tilt and start cranking out new tool kits of other Gerry Anderson shows. I think most of us are agreed that a 1/144 Fireball XL 5 would be rather keen (as but one example), then Paul can make a photoetch launch cradle...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to hear there may indeed by a Firefly kit in the future.

Now I'm thinking just how hard it would be to scratch build up a Sidewinder to go with the Recovery Vehicle. 

When I get my FAB1 BTW I'll put the build up here.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Good to hear there may indeed by a Firefly kit in the future.
> 
> Now I'm thinking just how hard it would be to scratch build up a Sidewinder to go with the Recovery Vehicle.
> 
> When I get my FAB1 BTW I'll put the build up here.


I look forward to it! The pink color is a tricky one to get right and not look like a toy because unlike the International Rescue machines, you really can't 'cheat' by dirtying it down like mad. M'Lady would not approve of a dirty Rolls. 

(I think the secret here will be pre-shading and subtle tonal variations, but that's me)

Sidewinder would be a beast! OTOH if I recall it's mainly flat shapes...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Grabbed the TB3 with launch bay. I'll build my other TB3 as an "in flight" display! Any foamcore parts they give you are easily replaced with sheet styrene (plasticard for you brits  ).
also grabbed a Deckard sedan while I was at it.:thumbsup:


----------

